# How do your cats show affection?



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I am writing this out of curiosity. 

I used to own a BIG handsome black cat named Nubey. I'll never forget what I had heard once my grandparents had met him. I was told that he was VERY sweet, very friendly, and loved giving hugs & kisses. I didn't believe it at first. I thought my grandparents were kidding. 

Well, we finally received him, and we got him from one of my dad's friends. The first time I looked at him, I thought to myself "Well, you're new here, aren't you? Don't you worry about a thing. You might not be friendly at first, but I know in due time you'll get to the point where you need lots of love, so come see me when you do, and please take your time."

Then it happened: I remember it had been maybe the 4th or 5th day we had him. I was in my room in the basement just watching TV, having no thought about the new cat. I remember watching him come by me. He was either going into the litter box, or getting something to eat. I kept watching TV, and then he came back, stopped at my feet, looked up at me, and then he jumped into my lap. He looked at me, and he gave me a gentle headbutt, followed by a friendly loud purr, and he meowed at me. Next thing I know, the dude is fast asleep in my lap, purring. I thought "Well, here's the new kid, and he's already gotten used to me!"

The next day, when I saw him for the first time after he got used to me, he ran up to me, rubbed my legs, looked up at me, and then he did what I thought was impossible. He jumped up on his hind legs, put his front paws on my stomach, and gave me a BIG kitty hug!!! I was shocked and delighted. I nearly cried tears of joy. That's when I knew the new kid loved having me around.

As he got older, he became quite adorable, as in being very silly and playful. I'd often be on my computer in the basement, and out of nowhere, I'd hear a ton of loud pitter patter, and I'd roll my eyes and laugh. The one thing that made me laugh the most about him was that he always loved giving hard chin rubs (which I called "Chin BANGS") and another thing he did that made me laugh a LOT was when I'd be right in the middle of something on my computer, and he'd jump on my bed and meow at me to pet him. It was the funniest thing. He certainly had a good sense of humor.

how do your cats show affections towards you, your family members, and complete strangers (for that matter)?


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nubey sounds like he was an awesome cat. My cat Bodhi is big on giving headbutts and chin rubs/nibbles.


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

Jack, my male cat, is a snuggler. He will lay on my legs or lap, and always sleeps touching me at night. He also does a lot of head rubbing if he is trying to tell me to feed him or that he wants a treat. He tolerates being held, but does not enjoy it.

Rosie, my female, is NOT a lap cat. Once in a very great while she will lay on my chest for 30 seconds or so, but it never lasts. She does LOVE to be picked up and snuggled though. Most mornings she will come up to me and reach her paws up my leg so I can pick her up and she can nuzzle her head into my neck. It is really really sweet and reminds me of a human baby...laying their head on their mom's shoulder. She could be carried around like that all day if I would let her. She also does gentle head butts if she's laying on my bed and I bend down to kiss her head.

I'm lucky that both my cats are so snuggly in their own ways. I really enjoy that they seek me out to get loved on.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

That is too cute!! I've never heard of cats giving hugs like that. Auglaize gives me what I call a "cat kiss" - she'll purr while rubbing her inner lip along my hairline. I usually get a blast of BAD kitty breath, but it's so cute that I don't care at all


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

My Amelia shows affection by rubbing on me, licking me and laying on my lap while purring. Sabrina, my cat who passed away last year, used to do the cutest thing and your post made me think of it and smile. Sabrina liked me to kiss her head so she would wait until I was laying on my back on the couch. She would walk up on my chest and bang her forehead against my lips. If I didn't kiss her, she would do it over and over until she got a kiss. Then she would let out the loudest purrs. I loved that girl!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I won't forget the sense of humor Nubey had. He was very playful. I also won't forget those "love nips" and massages he gave me.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

My semi-feral cat shows me that he trusts me by letting me pet him a little. My daughter and I are the only ones we know of in some 8 years who have been able to touch that cat. My nephew might have, he is a good cat person too. I consider it a great compliment that I can pet him. I can even pick him up for just a moment, but he always struggles away, he really is scared. Some day I hope to be able to hold onto him long enough to get him into a carry box and take him to the vet. So far, no luck.

I miss the happy affectionate behaviour of my previous cats.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

I think Abigail does it by making sure she is always in the most inconvenient spot imaginable!

Unless she is in the deepest of sleeps, dreaming about chasing something no doubt (her nose and legs all twitch) if I leave the room, she will get up, follow me to the next room - walking inbetween my legs, until I stop, then she will lie down and go back to snoozing.

She will jump up onto my lap, and snuggle down - then she will look at me, and chirp away until she gets the head/neck/chin rubs she wants, then its all purrs.


----------



## MoMoandJazz (Aug 4, 2015)

Cosmo, our oldest, will climb up on my husband's chest and head-butt him. He loves to get loving from Daddy, but couldn't care two figs about me usually. 

Jasper, the middle child, is a snuggle bug. He will cuddle with anyone who will give him the time of day. He likes to lick my fingers and then bite/nibble my fingertips.

Annabelle, the baby, is not a cuddler or overly friendly. She LOVES the dogs and her brothers, but would rather us peoples not be around. 

All three of them love to sleep on my legs or curled up next to my legs, though. They don't sleep with my husband, just with me.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Otis the tabby loves the kids. He greets them at the door when they come home (he waits for them. Sitting outside the door around the time they come home.). Then he drives them insane trying to steal their snacks and curling up beside them as they watch tv, do homework, or video games. If they allow it, he sleeps in their beds at night. 

When they are gone. He walks all over me for attention. He has to be where the people are. Otis is a people cat. 

My meezer is shy, but will come to me for attention. She likes to sit on my lap and lick my hand, but only if it will pet her.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, it's like Jackson Galaxy says, let kitty pet YOU. I hold out my hand and he rubs his face on my fingers! Face mashes, head butts...

Mostly he shows affection by letting me pick him up and pet him.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

I had to share one more story  Last week I woke up in the middle of the night with a splitting headache, but I was too tired to get up and take anything for it. Then Auglaize (who usually only cuddles with my husband) crawled over, sat on my chest, and started kneading/purring. It definitely took my mind off my headache!  She's also done this after I've gone running and came back with sore calves - she laid down on my legs and purred. I really think cats can sense when their owners are in pain and try to make them feel better. It's so sweet knowing that she really cares about me


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

I think they sense pain too. 
A couple days ago I had a bad stomach ache at night, but didn't want to take anything for it. 
When my boyfriend doesn't sleep over my older cat likes to sleep at the foot of the bed. 
That night she wasn't around and I fell asleep. I woke up 30 minutes later in pain and I saw her coming up the stairs, curling up near my stomach and sleeping while purring (she never purrs). I fell asleep and when I woke up in the morning she was still by my side and the pain was gone.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

I have let my stubble grow a bit longer than usual, and it turning into a beard - so that is one reason it needs to go.

The other, is this morning I woke up to find Abigail grooming me - licking and tugging on the beard. It was not a pleasant experience!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Ha! Yes, grooming is a loving thing. It's really bad if the person has long hair, the sheds from the person are like strings - and that's not something we want the cats to eat!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Now I have a few aunts in Mobridge, SD (quite a small city, IMHO) that have a cat or two, and one of them has a BIG handsome black cat named Boo Boo. He isn't one who usually craves attention, but a few years back while I was visiting one summer, I ended up meeting Boo Boo. He was a bit cautious of me at first, but I thought to myself: "There's no way I'd hurt you Boo Boo. I want you to know that I love you for who you are.", and the next thing I know, he gives me a gentle nudge on my face followed by deep soft purring, and then he sat on my lap for a while. He & I have had a strong relationship for the last few years. One thing I consider to be extremely adorable about him is that he absolutely adores tummy rubs. If he hasn't seen me in a while, he'll "chirp" at me really loud, and nudge me to no end. Such a silly kid!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I think it's hilarious that there's these two cute cats who are part of a local pet store. One is named Cisco, who is a BIG Birman cat. He's generally friendly, and if he likes you, just as much as he does me, he'll sometimes drape himself around your neck. His brother Coal, who is pure black loves attention too. If neither one has seen me for a few days to a week, the next time I see them, they both will do forced headbutts on the palm of my right hand. It makes me laugh!!!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

When Scamper was indoor/outdoor she'd always bring in little mice, voles, and shrews for us. She also knows how to ask for affection by lighting tapping us on the arm until we pet her. lol.

Scamper isn't, like, SUPER cuddly - as in she's not gonna drape herself over you and snuggle with you 24/7, unlike Robin and (mostly) Ammy. But she's very sweet in her own way. Plus, she sleeps with me almost every single night. (Robin sometimes joins her for an hour or two, but my room is way too hot for Ammy)

Robin and Ammy are our "kissy fish", as I like to call them. Robin loves getting kisses on the cheek and will often turn and present it to you until you do so. Ammy, on the other hand, loves any kind of face kissing, especially if you make exaggerated kissy noises while doing so. 

Both of the "kittens" are total snugglebutts, too. Robin is a bit more versatile in that he'll lay just about anywhere - your legs, your lap, your chest, beside you, etc. and he's often found cuddling with one of his sisters, so the love is spread equally around the entire household.

Ammy's favorite spot, however, is the chest. She'll come up to you and wait to be beckoned, then come, sit, and wait for kisses to be given. She'll then snuggle up all nice and comfy and snooze there for hours.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I should mention that my younger brother has a friend named Trent who owns a BIG handsome cat named Tucker. Tucker is generally one of the sweetest cats in Mobridge that I've ever met. He did something extremely sweet & adorable to me in September last year. I had just eaten some chicken (or steak) along with some asparagus. I was full and I almost decided to fall asleep. Tucker saw this, and he curled up in my lap, and next thing I know, I was almost fast asleep thanks to his sweet purr. I won't ever forget that.

Tucker loves almost any kind of attention you give him. Whether it's rubbing his tummy, rubbing his cheeks, or just generally paying attention to him, he'll devour it. He also happens to have a very sweet chirpy meow. He's almost got tigerish type fur, brown with black stripes. He loves to give kisses.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

One of the sweetest things happened to me this week. I was visiting the local pet store, and their Birman cat Cisco decided that he was very happy to see me, so what does he do? I'm in the middle of rubbing his cheeks, and talking to him, and out of nowhere, he jumps up on my shoulder, and just moments later, he's draped himself around my neck, purring like there's no tomorrow. That really made my week. I was told by Tammy, the store owner, that Cisco will do this if he really likes you. I felt very special.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I love it when Saxon stretches out from my lap all the way up to my chest (there's a lot of him) and then rests his head on my chest. Sometimes he'll push one paw up into my armpit while he does it.
Sandy isn't normally a lap cat, so when she does curl up like a little bundle on my lap I feel really honoured. It doesn't happen often - she mainly likes humans as a means to throw crumbled paper balls for her to catch.


----------

